# Boliva Confradia Bolivar Cofradia Petit Cigar Review - Excellent small cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I find this to be as well put together as the bigger versions of it and it smokes very nice. The taste is great, it burns nice and straight, you ge...

Read the full review here: Boliva Confradia Bolivar Cofradia Petit Cigar Review - Excellent small cigar


----------

